# How does this maxima look?



## D BLOCK (Aug 23, 2007)

1997 Nissan Maxima..!!! TRADES? Need a Truck/SUV

how does the price look.

Im only 16 and dont have any cash for repairs...are these cars reliable?

Do they have timing belts or chains?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The engine will last past 200k but with it already up to 122k I don't think it's worth the money. Tell him to keep the ugly rims and offer $1500 less.


----------



## Remus (Aug 22, 2007)

I think they have chains.


----------

